# Hog Wild?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, heres a unusual, but gruesome story.

Regards, Mike

http://www.registerguard.com/web/news/localnews/28835452-55/garner-hogs-frasier-terry-death.html.csp


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Saying around here is no better way to dispose of a body.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I remember a program like deadly secrets,or something like that program, where two sorry pieces of crap killed a man and threw him in a brush chipper, I believe, and then fed him to the hogs, during forensics all they found was a molar, it was enuf.....hopefully they killed them but in reality we are probably still housing them and feeding them three squares a day, and giving medical, phone calls, conjugal visits, color tv....makes me sick to think about it!


----------

